# need help with date...



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 20, 2013)

found this old Heinz bottle.  8 sided, about 9 1/4 inch tall, clear (hint of violet tint), and the bottom says H.J. HEINZ CO, PAT D (underscored), 255.  the makers mark is Haley Atlas I believe-thanks!


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 20, 2013)

here's the bottom...


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello ROBDABOLINA.  The question is:  are there two vertical seams on the finish?  RED Matthews


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks Red, there are two vertical seams that go all the way to the lip...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ROBDABOLINA
> 
> here's the bottom...


 
 Hey Rob,

 The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hazel Atlas mark places it post 1902.

 "Hazel-Atlas Glass Company (1902-1964)
 Hazel Glass Company, Washington, PA (began 1887) and Atlas Glass Company, also of Washington, PA (began 1896) merged to form the Hazel-Atlas Glass Company, Wheeling, WV, in 1902.   Hazel-Atlas eventually grew to become one of the largest glass manufacturing firms in the world, (second in the United States, behind Owens-Illinois Glass Company) with 14 glass plants operating simultaneously. Plants were located at Wheeling, WV;  Washington, PA;  Clarksburg, WV;  Zanesville, OH;  Grafton, WV;  Ada, OK;  Pomona, CA;  Blackwell, OK;  Lancaster, NY;  Oakland, CA;  Montgomery, AL; and Plainfield, IL." Thanks David Whitten.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 20, 2013)

i found one site (SHA.ORG) that indicated the 255 number gives it a range from 1914 through 1943.  that's still a pretty wide gap.  the same site also indicated a slight violet tint could only come from glass no older than 1915.  i'm still new to bottle hunting and i think dating them is nearly as fun as finding them...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Rob,

 "#255, held 14 ounces of Heinz Ketchup, and was in use from 1918 to 1943. It was machine -made for Heinz
 by the Hazel-Atlas Glass Company. (The "H" over the "A" is their symbol.)" From.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks! seems to match the dates of the other glass in the surrounding area...


----------



## ohopdiver (Dec 3, 2021)

I just found the same bottle with the number 38 just above the base. Does that indicate a date?


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 3, 2021)

surfaceone said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> The
> 
> ...


15minutes before you posted that I was looking at an old glass with the same mark. Now I know who made this clown  glass.


----------

